# [Wet Thumb Forum]-I need help...



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have made this offer before, last year I think, and people offered to help then, and I am hoping people will offer to help again.

I need someone to make banner ads for me. Someone who knows how to create graphics and banners with multiple frames. And, if I am lucky enough to find someone who knows how to make flash graphics, I can use that as well.

I am willing to trade plants or whatever for it, but I am hoping someone may offer to do it simply to help this forum. I actually need to get started on this ASAP, so if you are willing to help, please email me and I will let you know what I need.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have made this offer before, last year I think, and people offered to help then, and I am hoping people will offer to help again.

I need someone to make banner ads for me. Someone who knows how to create graphics and banners with multiple frames. And, if I am lucky enough to find someone who knows how to make flash graphics, I can use that as well.

I am willing to trade plants or whatever for it, but I am hoping someone may offer to do it simply to help this forum. I actually need to get started on this ASAP, so if you are willing to help, please email me and I will let you know what I need.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

what exaclty are you after? i could do the banner ads.. possibly. It depends on what you're after. Don't have flash, so can't help you out with that.. sorry! 
gimme a yell with some details, and i'll see. I have photoshop and imageready, so i have the software to hand. and the best thing is, i'm not hugely busy! 

BEN


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK Ben, I will email you the details soon. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey robert, 

i'm used to making graphics and animations, but I've never made banner ads before. If there's anyone out there who is more experienced in this than me, they should volunteer! i'm more than happy to make graphics and animations tho...


----------



## sn8k (Jun 10, 2004)

I am pretty well versed in web graphics, design, picture manipulation, and flash/gif animations. Banner ads are no problem - just need pics & ideas on what you are looking for as far as text content. My email address in in my profile - hit me up and we'll talk.









*Mark K...*


----------

